# Emersed Aroid and Stem Plant Collection



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

So, I literally just drooled. Amazing collection, Philip! The set up looks great!

How many more species do you plan on getting?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice collection. I'm really liking the Schismatoglottis 'long huriel'. Looks very similar to Anubias coffeefolia.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice! This will be interesting to follow over time.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

That is an awesome collection. Looks clean and well maintained too.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This is awesome.

Where did you buy some of these from? 

A single source?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I'm hoping to get as many more as i can fit in the top tank. The bottom tank is pretty much full at this point. I can probably fit another 20-25 up there. I'd really like to get my hands on some of the B. brownie variants, among many others. Just need to recoup some funds.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

dude i'm from indonesia and i don't have this kind of collection
must have cost you a lot
thumbs up!!

question : 
with that high level of water, do you have algae or fungus problem?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ikuzo said:


> dude i'm from indonesia and i don't have this kind of collection
> must have cost you a lot
> thumbs up!!
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks man! I do have a LOT of money invested in these, but to me, it's well worth it... my parents and brother think i'm crazy, but hey, i'm happy! :smile:

The water level is typically not as high as shown in the photos. Since the water added by the misting is more than the amount of water that evaporates on a daily basis, i usually remove ~30-40% of the water weekly, but i've just been lazy. I have noticed that in one of the pots, there is quite a bit of cyano bacteria/blue-green algae accumulating on top of the soil. I really should keep the water lower. I might try cutting down the misting schedule to 5 times per day (30 seconds each) instead of 8. Or maybe just cut the misting time down to 15 seconds. That might help.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

> Haha, thanks man! I do have a LOT of money invested in these, but to me, it's well worth it... my parents and brother think i'm crazy, but hey, i'm happy!


Man.. an awesome collection and even more awesome attitude 
Great !


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Any updates on how they are all doing?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

UDGags said:


> Any updates on how they are all doing?


Everything is doing great! I added a few new plants to my collection, thanks to one of my good friends. 

Bucephalandra 'Sabal'
Bucephalandra 'North Sanggau'
Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Maradong'
Cryptocoryne 'Kota Tinggi'
Cryptocoryne yujii 'Durin'
Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Sri Aman'
Cryptocoryne 'Pangkalpinang'
Cryptocoryne auriculata 'Maradong'
Furtadoa 'Padang'
Schismatoglottis petradoxa 'Betong'

I'm quickly running out of real estate in my tank for more plants. The bottom tank is full, and the top tank has room for 13 small plants and 2 small plants. I'm thinking about setting up another 20L on the top of the rack, but i haven't decided yet.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow amazing collection. 
do they grow at any reasonable growth rate that they can be split into new plantlets? 
ive always wondered if the majority of the buces in the US were tank grown or found in the wild


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

This is an awesome collection! I'm going for something like this myself, can't wait to see how this develops!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is for sure really awesome. Do you have any picture updates?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Quick update:
I am up to 52 different Bucephalandra varieties, and have officially run out of room in my tanks! I am considering setting up a THIRD 20 gallon long tank that i would place on the top shelf of the rack. I would move all of the large plants (mainly Schismatoglottis, Homalomena, and Cryptocoryne species) plus the stem plants and larger Bucephalandras to this new tank. This would free up 22 spots for smaller Bucephalandras (trust me, i have my eye on plenty more!).

On a side note, i have noticed that the growth rate of many of my Bucephalandras has declined significantly, many to a point where the trimmed rhizomes are sprouting new side shoots and the plantlets stay very small for several months on end with no noticeable growth. I'm trying to figure out what is causing this. I removed 2 bulbs over each tank to decrease the light in half since a friend of mine is keeping them in much lower light and they are growing larger than mine ever have. Additionally, i am keeping the temperature inside the tanks cool by having a fan blowing across the light when it is on, and i am decreasing the humidity slowly because i think it might be way too high. I also tried crushing up some pFertz tablets and sprinkling it on the top of the soil in a few of the pots to see if they are suffering from a nutrient deficiency (some of the leaves on several of the plants are turning yellow and dying). Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh wow Phil, awesome! I have to do an emmersed set up for my tiny anubias that haven't grown in like forever. How much did you pay for that anubias white? I have seen them go for $80 plus. Also have you heard of other anubias varieties like variegated, marble, sunset etc...?

BTW where did you get those small little clay pots from? I don't think they sell them at lowes or home depot.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jshoker said:


> Oh wow Phil, awesome! I have to do an emmersed set up for my tiny anubias that haven't grown in like forever. How much did you pay for that anubias white? I have seen them go for $80 plus. Also have you heard of other anubias varieties like variegated, marble, sunset etc...?
> 
> BTW where did you get those small little clay pots from? I don't think they sell them at lowes or home depot.


I paid $80 for my Anubias 'white'.  I'm hoping that i'll be able to cultivate it and make some of that money back, lol.

Yes, there are many other Anubias species/varieties out there. Someday i'd like to get some Anubias 'stardust', as well as an Anubias 'micro'.

I purchased the pots from Michael's. They sell them for under a buck each... i think $0.69/ea? They're the perfect size for small Anubias and Bucephalandras, but don't really work too well for larger species.


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

Man...I wish we had a connection in Asia, I bet these expensive plants here cost only a couple of bucks there


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

I was just planning on a emersed set-up as well, this thread will be a good reference for me 

I am just curious, does the clay pots you use have holes on the bottom for drainage? If there are holes, how do you keep the Aquasoil from escaping?
Also, why did you plant some mosses or HC with the buces? Does it help them grow?

Good luck with the anubias btw!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

iter said:


> I was just planning on a emersed set-up as well, this thread will be a good reference for me
> 
> I am just curious, does the clay pots you use have holes on the bottom for drainage? If there are holes, how do you keep the Aquasoil from escaping?
> Also, why did you plant some mosses or HC with the buces? Does it help them grow?
> ...


The clay pots do have holes at the bottom. I put about an inch of medium-sized yard gravel at the bottom of each to allow for drainage; just enough so the aquasoil can't leak out.

I planted moss and HC around the plants to prevent algae growing on top of the soil, but I removed it all recently because it was becoming too invasive.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, awesome collection!

I see you've turned to the dark side and started collecting crypts!


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> The clay pots do have holes at the bottom. I put about an inch of medium-sized yard gravel at the bottom of each to allow for drainage; just enough so the aquasoil can't leak out.
> 
> I planted moss and HC around the plants to prevent algae growing on top of the soil, but I removed it all recently because it was becoming too invasive.


Will emmersed moss grow faster than submerged moss or at the same rate?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

wabisabi said:


> Wow, awesome collection!
> 
> I see you've turned to the dark side and started collecting crypts!


Unfortunately, yes... i have to blame Crispino Ramos for converting me to the dark side. :icon_evil Just kidding... loving the _C. bullosa 'Maradong'_ right now!



jshoker said:


> Will emmersed moss grow faster than submerged moss or at the same rate?


I've found that it generally grows slower, though YMMV.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

What's up Phil. I am looking to set up my first crypt emersed setup and hoping that you can give a few suggestions. I will be doing a 20 gallon high that I have left over which is about 24 inches in length. 

1. If you had to do it over again, what would you modify in terms of equipment?
2. Which fogger did you go with? Which powerhead?
3. How did you get a full glass for the top? All the glass canopies that I've seen come with a little plastic back so it's not true glass. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't even want to know how much all those buces cost.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

hedge_fund said:


> What's up Phil. I am looking to set up my first crypt emersed setup and hoping that you can give a few suggestions. I will be doing a 20 gallon high that I have left over which is about 24 inches in length.
> 
> 1. If you had to do it over again, what would you modify in terms of equipment?
> 2. Which fogger did you go with? Which powerhead?
> ...


1. As much as i love the idea of having 2.5" wide pots for the Buces (smaller pots = more Buces per tank!), i really think they are not growing to their full potential due to the small quantity of soil and diameter of the pots. They have been staying small in size. I am thinking about cutting back on my collection by figuring out which ones i REALLY like and selling the rest so i can put them in larger pots, but i have yet to make a decision. Also, having 4 T5 bulbs over each tank is way overkill-- i recently removed 3 bulbs from each fixture (leaving only one bulb over each tank), and the plants already look happier.
2. The fogger is an ultrasonic type from eBay. Powerhead is a Rio (don't remember which model).
3. The glass tops that i'm using are the standard type with the plastic in the back. All i did was cut out slots on each corner to accommodate the misting heads and then i used duct tape to seal the back. I thought at first that maybe this wouldn't be a good idea since i'd maybe need to take the glass top completely off at some point, but i haven't found such need so far.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed responses. Much appreciated.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Instead of selling just get more tanks


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I don't even want to know how much all those buces cost.


The rumor is that he sold his left kidney on Craig's list to afford this.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

What're you going to do with all these? Just keep them in those tanks forever? 

Seems like a shame


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Mumford said:


> What're you going to do with all these? Just keep them in those tanks forever?
> 
> Seems like a shame


Why is it a shame? I enjoy collecting them.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

jshoker said:


> The rumor is that he sold his left kidney on Craig's list to afford this.


I didnt know 1 kidney was worth diamonds :icon_eek:


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

AzFishKid said:


> Why is it a shame? I enjoy collecting them.


Looks very difficult to see them, that's all


- Mumford


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

From my POV, it looks like they are being grown to sell, lots of potential $$. Thats just what I think tho. Really nice plants though.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

samee said:


> From my POV, it looks like they are being grown to sell, lots of potential $$. Thats just what I think tho. Really nice plants though.


Yes i do sell them, but that is most definitely not the primary reason why i collect them.




Mumford said:


> Looks very difficult to see them, that's all
> 
> 
> - Mumford


When i want to admire them, i turn off the ultrasonic fogger-- then it's easy to see them. 
You'd be surprised at how long i sit on my floor every day and look at these plants...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Small update...
I got a 29G to house more plants in! Hooray! Also took out 2 of the 4 bulbs from each fixture, and the plants seem to be responding positively.
Of course, i added lots of new Buces... will update list on original post. 

I've also been experimenting with different types of soils. All of the plants in the bottom tank have been in 100% sphagnum peat soil for the past few weeks, and they are doing very well and the roots have established very quickly. I plan on repotting all of the plants to pots with this soil over time, since i'm happy with the results. The added acidity of the soil seems to help-- i think the aquasoil has lost some of its acidity over time.










Bottom tank:









Middle tank:









New top tank:









Bucephalandra 'Nanga Pinoh' (green)









Bucephalandra 'Melawi' (blue)









Bucephalandra catherineae 'mini' -- SO SMALL!









Bucephalandra 'Sekadau' (round leaf)









Aridarum brutii -- my favorite Aridarum species









Bucephalandra 'Lamandau' purple (left), Bucephalandra 'belindae' (right)


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Phil...looking good! I guess you don't need my 29 gal anymore...

I'm trying to do a similar set-up for my anubias and just needed your input.I have a few questions. What size clay pots are you using? and why did you double up on clay pots?

Also, why use aquasoil and not regular potting mix like miracle grow? does it matter?

Also how much light is necessary for emersed growth? I was planning on using regular 48" flourescent T8 fixture for two 20 gallon standard side by side. I think they're 32 watts a bulb.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jshoker said:


> Hey Phil...looking good! I guess you don't need my 29 gal anymore...
> 
> I'm trying to do a similar set-up for my anubias and just needed your input.I have a few questions. What size clay pots are you using? and why did you double up on clay pots?
> 
> ...


Hey man, the clay pots are 2.5" if i remember correctly (not at home right now, will measure tomorrow). They have proved to be too small for some of the Buces, but for ones that stay tiny, they're perfect. In fact, i actually have a bunch (around 80 i think) 2.5" plastic square pots that i'm not using. If you're interested, you can have them.

I actually switched about half of the plants over to miracle grow spagnum peat moss soil a few weeks ago and have been very pleased with the results. Aquasoil worked well for a while, but i think the plants started to suffer a little when the acidic qualities of the soil started to decline. I think most people will tell you that the type of soil that you use doesn't really matter, though it does seem to be important that the soil is acidic for Bucephalandras specifically. I think it just comes down to which product you prefer. 

Emersed plants really don't need a whole lot of light. In fact, many don't like a lot of light. I had 4 bulbs over each of these tanks for a while, and then decided to take 2 out of each fixture so there would just be 2 bulbs over each tank... the plants seem to responding well. Your T8 fixtures should be just fine.


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Hey man, the clay pots are 2.5" if i remember correctly (not at home right now, will measure tomorrow). They have proved to be too small for some of the Buces, but for ones that stay tiny, they're perfect. In fact, i actually have a bunch (around 80 i think) 2.5" plastic square pots that i'm not using. If you're interested, you can have them.
> 
> I actually switched about half of the plants over to miracle grow spagnum peat moss soil a few weeks ago and have been very pleased with the results. Aquasoil worked well for a while, but i think the plants started to suffer a little when the acidic qualities of the soil started to decline. I think most people will tell you that the type of soil that you use doesn't really matter, though it does seem to be important that the soil is acidic for Bucephalandras specifically. I think it just comes down to which product you prefer.
> 
> Emersed plants really don't need a whole lot of light. In fact, many don't like a lot of light. I had 4 bulbs over each of these tanks for a while, and then decided to take 2 out of each fixture so there would just be 2 bulbs over each tank... the plants seem to responding well. Your T8 fixtures should be just fine.



Thanks dude. Great info. I'll let you know about those plastic containers when I start setting up. BTW the dollar store right now has clay pots 3 for $1 but not sure of size. It's a seasonal item.


----------



## jaival (Nov 11, 2011)

what a fantastic setup.... keep it coming  
i am very new to collecting bucephalandras, but enjoying it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good lookin plants dude.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice collection! I just started an emersed setup, so I am just beginning my quest for Buces and Crypts.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Phil.

So I'm almost done selling off all my shrimp and will be converting that tank into an emersed set up. I'll be going with the mistking misting system (the ultimate value one) along with the fogger. My question is do I really need pots? I currently have about 4 inches of new Amazonia/AquaSoil in my shrimp tank so I would just like to plant some crypts in there without doing pots. Is that possible or will I run into some type of issue down the road?

thanks


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

hedge_fund said:


> Hey Phil.
> 
> So I'm almost done selling off all my shrimp and will be converting that tank into an emersed set up. I'll be going with the mistking misting system (the ultimate value one) along with the fogger. My question is do I really need pots? I currently have about 4 inches of new Amazonia/AquaSoil in my shrimp tank so I would just like to plant some crypts in there without doing pots. Is that possible or will I run into some type of issue down the road?
> 
> thanks


Pots aren't totally necessary-- they just make it more convenient to remove the plants without disturbing everything else in the tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Added 20 new Bucephalandras to my collection today (pictures to follow):
- Bucephalandra ‘blue/green’
- Bucephalandra ‘shine green’
- Bucephalandra ‘shine blue’
- Bucephalandra ‘brownie jade’
- Bucephalandra ‘brownie helena’
- Bucephalandra ‘brownie metalica’
- Bucephalandra ‘red gaia’
- Bucephalandra ‘metallic wave’
- Bucephalandra ‘midnight blue 2’
- Bucephalandra ‘solid blue’
- Bucephalandra ‘silky blue 1’
- Bucephalandra ‘kanowit’
- Bucephalandra ‘theia 3’
- Bucephalandra ‘theia 6’
- Bucephalandra ‘kedagang’
- Bucephalandra ‘copper’
- Bucephalandra ‘copi susu’
- Bucephalandra 'velvet leaf 3'
- Bucephalandra 'titan II'
- Bucephalandra 'semadang'


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, those must have cost a pretty penny. cant wait for pics.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice collection. You may end-up having the Noah's Ark collection, the way Borneo is being developed.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice...can't wait to see pictures.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool. It's like seeing a planted frag tank haha


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Buce hoarder!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

How's the shine green doing for ya?

IME, it hates bright lighting as it really suffered when it was under a 2 baffled 2' T8 tubes. It recovered really nicely after I moved it to a tank with a 15w T8 over it.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Buces will adapt to higher lighting, just like anubia species. You have to be patient with it. It'll take a 6-8 weeks, but they'll come around and grow just fine. I have plenty of shine green in high light. No problemo.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Yup, the shine green is doing great for me so far... Will have to take a photo of it when I get home from vacation.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

You'll have to take photos of all of your collection  Its been a month sinced the promised pics


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

Moar pics!!!!! Moar buces!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice work here


----------



## jaival (Nov 11, 2011)

Is this setup still running ?? any updates ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I was looking at this a few days ago and wanted to ask the same.

Actually found you when searching for meta frame renovation.


----------

